

Like Amazon's DRM-free Music Downloads?  Thank Apple. - karzeem
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/music/news/2007/09/drm_part_one

======
jazzdev
Did Jobs know he was forcing the music companies to abandon DRM by refusing to
license FairPlay? Or was it just a happy accident?

~~~
rms
I don't think Steve Jobs does a whole lot by accident and if he did he would
probably take credit for it anyways.

